# Pm Rml 1660v Lathe



## Pb57 (Jun 26, 2015)

I sent the deposit check for the lathe and Nicole emailed me this morning that she had gotten it. Now for the wait. Should be an awesome lathe.
Paul


----------



## tmarks11 (Jun 26, 2015)

You are buying Coolidge's dream lathe.

Congrats, that is an awesome looking piece of hardware.


----------



## Pb57 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you tmarks, I've done a ton of research before this purchase and this looks to be a great machine. I had a welding/machine shop in the 80's then got into law enforcement as a deputy sheriff. Got divorced and had to sell my Leblond servo 15-54 lathe and Bridgeport mill. That was a sad day for me. I have since built a new house and shop and have the shop equipped with most everything except the lathe. Im 57 and will be retiring and want to enjoy my shop again.  A couple months ago I bought a new Acer vs mill. I didn't know about Matt at PM then. Paul


----------



## coolidge (Jun 26, 2015)

Congrats Pb57, I have added you to the axis of EVIL!! on this forum, you're colleagues know who they are ahem Jim, tmarks, bill. (Coolidge wanders off with 16x60 RML lathe envy)


----------



## Pb57 (Jun 26, 2015)

Coolidge have you see one in person by chance? Wondering what your thoughts are on it as well. thanks Paul


----------



## Sandia (Jun 26, 2015)

The PM equipment must be good stuff, lot's of folks here use them.  That, being said, I don't think you will be disappointed with the Acer VS mill. I have the Acer E-Mill and E-Lathe as well, really do like them.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 26, 2015)

The machines at least the one I have) is excellent and the personnel are the tops. They seem to have the customers best interests in hand.


----------



## Pb57 (Jun 26, 2015)

Bob yeah its the  Acer E-Mill that I bought, very quiet machine.


----------



## coolidge (Jun 26, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## coolidge (Jun 27, 2015)

Great, now I'm obsessively checking this thread 5 times a day.


----------



## Pb57 (Jun 27, 2015)

yeah me too, lol


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 27, 2015)

Yupp livin the dream! I too wish fer one.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice looking lathe, I would not worry about the groove on the back side of carriage.  plenty of beef around it.   After owning the Grizzly 1640 version for a couple months the only real negatives i can find, is the typical indistinct gear shifting and the threads indicator wheel, which has a painted top,  just like the RML, its junk and should be thrown away and a proper one built.   As to why the Grizzly is 3 ph input only, its due to the Inverter, its not rated for 5hp on single phase input.   Not that it matters to you, you are getting the PM, but I thought I would clear that up.  It does run fine on a Phase Craft panel, $200, and a used 10 hp motor.  No $1800 required.

cheers
michael


----------



## coolidge (Jun 27, 2015)

Doublee my understanding is that all three motors on the Grizzly are 3 phase, since you can only run one of them (the spindle motor) off the VFD the lathe requires 3ph power IN to run the other two motors for the coolant pump and oil pump. Its not a HP capacity issue with the VFD at least that's what Grizzly told me. As for rotary phase converters I'm sure there's el-cheapo options. I personally chose a well known rotary phase converter company who's RPC's are the only brand approved by Haas for use with their CNC machines. Just saying.


----------

